# Leather strap vs band watch



## Joel40R (Dec 27, 2008)

I just purchased a decent Citizen eco drive watch with a leather strap and was wondering if it was more dress or casual. Hence, a question for the watch aficionados on this forum. Which is considered more of a dress watch, a leather strap look or the silver/gold band type watch, given equal pricing of course?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

IMHO a trim, quality leather strap is more dressy than most metal watch bands. However, it really comes down to the design of the strap/bands (leather or metal).


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I agree with eagle2250. A plain black leather strap is considered the most formal. I believe that alligator-type straps are also considered more formal than metal bands.

I don't know that this distinction is important in most business settings, however. Even if you work somewhere that's all (or mostly) suits, a simple silver- or gold-colored metal band can be acceptable, in my opinion. I believe metal bands are only not acceptable when you get into dress more formal than businesswear (tuxedo/black tie, morning dress, white tie, etc.).

But as I hope you already know, it's not just the watch band/strap, it's the watch itself that plays a big part in its level of formality or casualness as well. More formal watches are simple time pieces that simply tell the time, and nothing more, except perhaps the date: no extra dials, no rotating slide-rule bezels, etc.


----------



## Joel40R (Dec 27, 2008)

"But as I hope you already know, it's not just the watch band/strap, it's the watch itself that plays a big part in its level of formality or casualness as well." jjr512 i guess this is why I asked, does a less expensive black leather strap watch that costs $500 become less formal than something like a metal band Rolex. I guess in the end, its all about ones own preference, when to wear what type of watch. NO?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Joel40R said:


> ...does a less expensive black leather strap watch that costs $500 become less formal than something like a metal band Rolex?


There are $50 watches that are more formal than some of the most expensive offerings from Rolex, or any of the many better brands. Formality (in watches) is elegant simplicity, not cost. From what I understand, the most formal watch is one with a round case and face, dots or Roman numerals (some say Arabic numbers are less formal, which is a rule I, personally, don't care about), no other dials or features, a silver or gold case and buckle, and a plain black leather band. That's the _most_ formal. You can get something like that for $50, but I don't think you can get something like that from Rolex at all.

Your question is difficult to answer directly because you're only describing your $500 watch's band, but you're asking about its overall formality. We can't speak to that without knowing about the actual timekeeping part of the watch. A picture, or link to the item on Citizen's website, etc., would help.


----------



## Joel40R (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks JJR512, I appreciate your input. It was informative. I was just curious about what others thought on the subject of what makes a dress watch, not necessarily the one I have. I also have an Ebel band watch that is more expensive than my Citizen but wear it in casual situations. What you have said is in line with how I wear my watches. Thanks again.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

A agree with the other posters -- a watch on a leather strap is more formal and looks better with a suit than one on a metal bracelet. Having said that, I will always buy a watch with the bracelet if it's available. Manufacturer's bracelets usually match the watch better than after-market. After market leather straps don't look than much different and are usually more affordable. I'll keep the watch on the bracelet during hot humid summer days, then switch to a leather strap fall to spring.

AD


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Right now, I'm interested in getting a dress watch, and when I am actually able to buy one, I will probably be choosing between these two: The Seiko Spirit (if I can find one second-hand, since it's a discontinued model), or the Seiko SARB-031.

There's a good photo of the Spirit here at AAAC, but although the SARB-031 is mentioned right after it, its pictures seem to be missing. That watch can instead be seen .


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

A leather band looks more formal to my eyes...but in every other situation I wear a grosgrain ribbon band. I just don't like metal bands.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Is a round case really considered more formal than a rectangular (tank) case?


----------



## Saddleback Leather (Aug 3, 2010)

I think a leather band is more formal, but usually find myself wearing the metal band in almost all occasions.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

A leather strap does not make a watch dressy by any means. The watch case and dial define the dress watch. Most Citizen Eco Drive watches that I have seen are not dress watches (of course I haven't seen all of them). Putting a sport watch on a leather strap does not dress it up. Also, just because you paid a significant sum of money does not mean that a watch is truly appropriate to wear with a suit or formal-wear (yes, I said that Rolex owners...). Dress watches tend to be thin and have simple dials (hour, minutes, and possibly seconds hands) and do not have complications. Round dials are usual but there are some gorgeous rectangular watches out there that fit the bill. Dress watches usually are on straps (leather, gator) that are also simple. That case material does not matter much (gold, platinum, steel but never any plastic) nor does the price (Timex makes dress watches). Metal bracelets can be on dress watches (check out Jaeger LeCoultre's Master Control) and look wonderful. 

If you want to see some classic "dress" watches, look at Patek Philippe's Calatrava, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are lovely watches. I prefer the Spirit, but you can't go wrong with either.



JJR512 said:


> Right now, I'm interested in getting a dress watch, and when I am actually able to buy one, I will probably be choosing between these two: The Seiko Spirit (if I can find one second-hand, since it's a discontinued model), or the Seiko SARB-031.
> 
> There's a good photo of the Spirit here at AAAC, but although the SARB-031 is mentioned right after it, its pictures seem to be missing. That watch can instead be seen .


----------



## serene (Oct 27, 2009)

Leather bands are quite fashionable and yet formal. But then perhaps a lot would depend on what one is wearing. I have seen some Hirsch leather bands costing as much as US $50. The leather in some cases is as exotic as that of the ostrich. 

Straps made from crocodile belly last the longest. In most other cases, however expensive it may be, the leather gives in 
and comes off at different places. The more the expensive it is , the more difficult it is to discard it.

Serene


----------

